# DIY'ers Heads Up 06 Passat rear brake change



## greatmac27 (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are thinking about changing the rear brakes/rotors on your B6 without doing your homework first, THINK AGAIN. Learn from my mistake. Being gung ho when working on these cars dont help anything.
You cant even change the pads without a laptop and the VAG COM software.
You will need at least 2 things that normal dudes dont have in there tool box.
1.) VAG COM software with laptop with cables, you cannot retract the caliper piston with the piston compress kit you can borrow at autozone, napa etc. You have to use the software to make the piston back up. DO NOT USE C CLAMP until you have cycled the piston back down using the software.
There is a great DIY that is posted on my other 06 passat rear brake change post. He post the ross tech link that correctly retracts the piston back inside the caliper. This dude hooks it up.
Read it READ IT read it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3865092
2.) 14mm triple square socket driver, I bought 2. Snap on carries a very "stubby" one for under 10 bucks (Its thier generic Blue Point) Metalnerd has the same Taiwan made socket for about the same. you wont be able to buy these at your local auto parts retailer.
On this platform you must take the caliper carriers off to remove the rotor. The rotor is held on by a T30 torx. one screw. Not enough clearance to remove without taking the carriers off. Mine popped right off when I pulled the screw, no need to bang on anything.
Do your homework, have everything you need before you start and buy a manual.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: DIY'ers Heads Up 06 Passat rear brake change (greatmac27)*

server sloooooooooooooooow...double posted!










_Modified by spitpilot at 4:04 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: DIY'ers Heads Up 06 Passat rear brake change (greatmac27)*

Great "Heads Up" post...Not many on these Forums admit to "not doing their homework" when they post those "gee I got my timing belt changed and now the car won't idle" threads!







....looks like VW has added more complexity..not sure whether they've added any value in the process! Sure glad they don't use this electronic parking brake on the MKV..its a PITA enuff that you have to pull carrirers to change rotors, but adding the need for VAG COM to do simple pad change is lame! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif VW better learn quick that making us go to dealer for every little service need is not gonna win 'em customers! I'll sure think twice about replacin my B5 Passat with another one!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

That info is also found in the B6 Forum FAQ thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1614631
(which was where I looked it up in the first place in your other thread)..... it doesn't hurt to go into the Car forum and check out the FAQ's


----------

